# iPad 3 et vidéos ...



## Chaiiro (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPad 3 mais j'ai un problème.
Quand je balance du .avi avec OPlayer c'est pas fluide du tout !
Il y a des saccade, c'est pas beau etc.
J'ai testé tous les réglages conseillés sur les forums mais rien à faire.
Or, quand je converti en MP4 c'est nickel ! Super fluide, belles couleurs etc.
Mais je n'ai pas envie de convertire toutes mes vidéos sinon je vais y passer des semaines ...
Je voulais savoir si vous aviez eu ce problème et comment vous l'aviez régler ?
Ceci vient de l'iPad ou de l'app ?
Cordialement,


----------



## OSX (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai Aceplayer et je j'ai pas remarqué de problème:
http://itunes.apple.com/be/app/aceplayer/id463242636?mt=8
Essaye toujours.


----------



## Chaiiro (24 Avril 2012)

Ah oui en effet je viens d'acheter AcePlayer et c'est le jour et la nuit !
Une idée du pourquoi ?
En tout cas merci !


----------



## nikomimi (25 Avril 2012)

C'est quoi l'encodage de ton avi, du DivX ou un truc plus exotique ? Genre des séries télécharger ? Je transcode en DiVx et jamais eu de soucis avec AvPlayer.


----------



## Chaiiro (26 Avril 2012)

C'est du divix et j'en ai testé plein ...
Par ailleurs je ne vois pas le rapport avec AvPlayer ?


----------



## nikomimi (26 Avril 2012)

Bah c'est un lecteur alternatif qui permet de lire les fichiers avi divx sans aucun soucis.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

L'encodage en .mp4 via handbrake est simple et rapide, et te permet de lire tes fichiers dans l'appli maison Apple....


----------



## Chaiiro (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'encodage en .mp4 via handbrake est simple et rapide, et te permet de lire tes fichiers dans l'appli maison Apple....



C'est ce que je préférerais mais je n'ai qu'un petit MacBook air et c'est pas rapide du tout :/


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Chaiiro a dit:


> C'est ce que je préférerais mais je n'ai qu'un petit MacBook air et c'est pas rapide du tout :/



Bizarre... Sur mon iMac, il faut environ 5 minutes pour encoder un film de 700 MO... Sur un MacBook air, avec un ssd, ça doit dépoter quand même....


----------



## Chaiiro (29 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bizarre... Sur mon iMac, il faut environ 5 minutes pour encoder un film de 700 MO... Sur un MacBook air, avec un ssd, ça doit dépoter quand même....



Ça dépends du processeur il le semble et moi c'est plutôt 1h20 pour un film de 700 Mo en fait c'est le temps du film xD


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

Chaiiro a dit:


> Ça dépends du processeur il le semble et moi c'est plutôt 1h20 pour un film de 700 Mo en fait c'est le temps du film xD



MacBook air première génération?


----------



## Chaiiro (4 Mai 2012)

Dernière pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2012)

Chaiiro a dit:


> Dernière pourquoi ?



Parce qu'il doit y avoir un soucis... Mon collègue encode plus vite que moi avec son MacBook ait dernière génération...


----------



## Chaiiro (5 Mai 2012)

Ah oui en effet ^^


----------

